

Johnny Chung Lee speaks on Kinect at Stanford 1/5/2011 - drallison
http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/permlinks/jcl.html

======
dstein
TO VIEW THIS TALK YOU MUST ATTEND THE LIVE TALK

Microsoft still doesn't understand what the internet is for.

------
Bud
Unfortunately, Stanford has pulled the video from the web.

~~~
drallison
I organize the Colloquium and so have some visibility into why the video is
not going to be made available. Microsoft made it a condition for the talk to
be presented that it not be webcast live or archived for on-demand viewing. I
believe that Johnny Lee's talk will provide new information about the Kinect,
information which Microsoft is willing to reveal in a closed forum, not open
one.

~~~
panarky
drallison, you posted the link in the first place??

~~~
dantheman
The talk hasn't taken place yet, so I assume he posted it so people who are
interested can attend.

~~~
hebejebelus
<EDIT> Huh, guess that must have been a typo, as the date at the top says
Wednesday, January 5, 2011. Colour me embarrassed. </EDIT>

Ahh... FTA:

> Students who are taking EE380 for credit and cannot attend the class live
> may view (and comment upon) another talk by the same speaker given in EE380
> on Feb 13, 2008.

The talk took place almost two years ago, so it's a shame that Microsoft think
that any information about Kinect is still under wraps, especially when you
consider that it has several open source libraries and drivers now (iirc).

~~~
drallison
The alternative talk describes some controllers that Johnny Lee did for the
Wii when he was a graduate student at CMU.

------
juiceandjuice
To be fair, the only talk I went to was Jeffrey Dean from Google, but it was
very "intimate" (sweaty, smelly, a good chance you might not have a seat)

